# What is this, and what should we do? Please help!! *UPDATES*



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

Hello everybody,

We have a 17 and a half year old kitty, her name is Magic. We love her so much, she is our baby girl.
Here's a little bit of medical background on her: She's in the early 3rd stage of CRF, she entered the 3rd stage about 6 months ago.
She has been also diagnosed with FLUTD recently (about 4 months ago). She had a stroke 3 years ago, from which she has completely recovered. She currently takes Benazepryl for her heart, and Lactulose (2 times 3 ml every day). She used to take a potassium supplement, but we stopped that (our vet said we should) because it seemed to aggravate her FLUTD.

Here's what's going on now:
She's been trowing up in the mornings, usually after she gets her wet food (7am). The first few times I contributed it to her straining in her box, but today, it seemed like she threw up for no reason. There was a little fur in her throwup, but nothing like a hairball.
She just finished an antibiotic therapy about a week ago for a FLUTD episode. She behaves totally normal, she eats and drinks normal, but also in the mornings, she goes to pee in her box and it goes just in front of the box, not into it. We see this when she has a full blown FLUTD episode. However, right now, she's fine, no bleeding or straining, or painful meows.

Why is she throwing up in the mornings for seemingly no reason? Why is she peeing just outside of her box (even though she's standing in it in the morning, and she doesn't have an episode of FLUTD?

Thank you for your answer in advance!

Minami


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*

When a CRF cat vomits first thing in the morning, it is often due to a buildup of excess stomach acid overnight that irritates the stomach lining. You may want to consider giving her an acid blocker before bedtime like Pepcid AC or Zantac 75. Discuss this with your vet. You can read about acid blockers for CRF cats here:

http://www.felinecrf.org/treatments.htm ... omach_acid

I assume that your cat is receiving supplemental fluids regularly, either at home or at the vet's. If not, that is definitely something you need to discuss with your vet right away. A stage 3 cat is almost certainly dehydrated if not receiving supplemental fluids, and dehydration can make them feel very nauseous.

High phosphorous can also make them feel nauseous. What was her blood phosphorous level on her last blood chemistry, and when was her last chem panel run?

Low potassium can cause a whole set of problems for a CRF cat, so you really need to evaluate the risks and benefits of withholding potassium supplementation from your girl.

Is the Lactulose maintaining good stool consistency for her? If her stool is still too hard for her to pass easily, that can trigger vomiting, as well.

Even a small amount of hair in the gut can irritate the stomach and cause vomiting, so you might want to give her some Cat Lax or other hairball remedy for the next week or two.

Nausea and vomiting are very common in CRF cats, and they have any number of potential causes. If you haven't had a full blood chemistry run in the last three months, you should do so. That'll help identify a lot of problems that can arise quickly (like overnight) with CRF cats. And, of course, always request and keep copies of all of Magic's test results in your own file at home so that you can reference them when seeking input from online sources such as this forum. It makes it a lot easier to provide relevant and useful input when we know exactly where your cat stands in terms of her bloodwork.

Laurie


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*

BTW, do NOT feed ANY type of dry kibble (even prescription) to a cat with FLUTD, and do NOT feed a "urinary tract health"  formulated cat food to a CRF cat. For more information on FLUTD and diet, please read this link (be sure to read the footnotes at the bottom, as well):

http://www.newmanveterinary.com/flutd.html


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*

Hi,

Thank you for your response!

Magic doesn't get any extra fluids (like sub Q), she drinks by herself enough so that she's not dehydrated. Our vet didn't see it as a necessity yet.

Her Phos level is 4 mg/dl, and her last complete bloodwork was about 5 months ago. She is scheduled for the next one in the beginning of July.

The Lactulose makes her poop very thin, however, there are always harder pieces in it, so we can't give her any lower amount of the medicine, otherwise she gets constipated.

Yes, we have the results from her tests with us at home too, so we know what they are and so that we can compare them to the next checkup's results.

We do give her hairball remedies in a preventive way, but she's an extremely picky little girl and not always eat the full dosage.

Thank you again so much for your response! When our vet comes for the next blood workover, we'll be sure to bring up the vomiting and outside-peeing issues.

Minami


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*

Bloodwork from 5 mos ago may or may not have any relevance at all to where her blood values are now. CRF cats' blood values can go off kilter in a matter of days, even hours. It's quite possible that the upcoming bloodwork will help identify the vomiting problem. If the problem worsens, though, I would recommend getting that new bloodwork ASAP instead of waiting a couple more weeks.

Don't let your girl's water consumption fool you into thinking that she is adequately hydrated. It's actually quite the opposite. The more water she drinks, the more likely she is dehydrated. Excessive thirst is a symptom of dehydration. So is constipation. How quickly does Magic's skin rebound after you pinch it up into a tent? If she's properly hydrated, her skin should rebound and flatten out as soon as you release it. If any part of it stays tented and doesn't flatten out right away, that indicates dehydration. Slide your fingertip across her gums. If they feel slimy, she is probably adequately hydrated. If they feel tacky, she is dehydrated.

If she still has hard stool in her BMs, she may need an increase in her Lactulose dose (it is a dose-to-effect drug). You might also ask your vet about switching her to Miralax, which is another very effective stool softener for CRF cats and may work better for Magic.

Laurie


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*

I checked her hydration like you said, and her skin went right back to how it's supposed to be, and her gums are shiny and slimy.

We will ask about Miralax, because the way Lactulose works for her is that it makes her poop extremely soft, all runny and like diarrhea, but there are hard pieces in it too.

Thanks so much again for the tips and advices, I'll write an update on how Magic is doing in a little while.


Minami


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*

I've used both Miralax and Lactulose with my CRF cats, and I prefer Miralax for several reasons. Miralax is a crystalline powder that is essentially tasteless and mixes easily with canned food or water. It involves absolutely NONE of the sticky mess that Lactulose can cause. Although I have read that cat's lack the taste sensation for sweet, I don't believe it. My CRF cat wouldn't touch food with Lactulose mixed in, but Miralax mixed in is no problem. Oh, and Miralax is available OTC, which makes it a heck of a lot more convenient to buy than Lactulose.

Both Lactulose and Miralax are quite effective stool softeners, and they can both be dosed to effect.

Laurie


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*

You've gotten really good advice so far.
I just wanted to suggest that, even without a heart condition, when cats get older they often can't go long periods without food or they throw up. If you don't already, I would give her some food right before you go to bed.


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*

Yes, thank you all for all the advices!
I will come and post how Magic is doing when we get her test results back after the vet visit soon.

I stay home all day, and I give Magic wet food 7 times a day, on a little coffee plate. 
Me and my husband switch sleeping so we can always keep an eye on her and clean her box as soon as she goes.
I sleep during the day, he sleeps during the night. 
Fortunately we work out of the home most of the time, so we can do this for her. 

Anything for her.


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*

Hi 

We got Magic's results back, and she's doing very well. She gained a little weight, her potassium level doesn't require us to start giving her the supplement again, and her kidney values have stayed where they are. We are very very happy! *knock* *knock* *knock*

However, I do have one question. We spend a lot of time in one room of the house, and our little girl used to lie in the same room where we were, and she was sleeping, or watching TV, doesn't matter.
About a week, 2 weeks ago she started to go to a room we rarely go to under everyday circumstances. She lies down close to the window, which is the furthest part of the room from the door, and she sleeps there, and spends almost all her time there. We even put her food bowls and a bowl of water close to her, so she wouldn't forget to eat and drink. Also put down a towel on the floor, which she lies on.
Whenever it's medicine time and I have to take her out of the room, or I pick her up and walk around with her (she likes that) then put her down, she goes back to that room almost running, to the same spot.
She's eating, drinking and going to the bathroom fine, purrs when we pet her, etc.
Anyone knows why this peculiar behavior? She hasn't done a thing like this before as far as I remember.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*

It sounds like Magic is holding her own quite well. That's great news.

Many cats with chronic illness, esp. those who are receiving meds, supplements, and treatments, start doing some version of "hiding". I'm sure it's just Magic's way of letting you know that she's not completely onboard with all of the "fussing" that her conditions require. As long as she's staying out in the open and not actively running away from you, I wouldn't worry about it. It's good that you're noting her behavioral changes, though. That shows that you're an observant caretaker who will notice when something goes wrong. Trust your instincts. If something in Magic's behavior tells you that something is definitely not right, take her to your vet for a checkup. Nobody knows Magic as well as you do ... not even your vet. Always remember that.

Laurie


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*

Thank you Laurie 

We're constantly paying attention to Magic, one of us is always up and awake with her. We clean her litterbox as soon as she goes too.
We're not very worried about her staying in that one room, it's just unusual, but she doesn't act strange or feels weird.


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*

Magic has had another FLUTD episode around the middle of August.
We gave her Baytril antibiotics, and we stopped it on the 30th of August. She didn't eat much during that time.
After we stopped the antibiotics, she ate good again for a few days.
However, a few days ago, she doesn't want to eat her wet food, and nibbles on her dry food and treats sometimes.

4 weeks ago she was 11.5 lbs. 2 weeks ago she was 10.5 lbs. Today, she's 9.5 lbs.
That seems like a LOT of weight loss for a cat.
She's behaving normally, maybe sleeping a bit more than usual. She also drinks normal.
Her bathrooming has been normal too.

What does this weight loss mean? Should we call the vet today?

Please help!

Thank you so much!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*

Absolutely call the vet asap. A 2 pound weight loss in 4 weeks is way too fast....something is going on and at her age you need to catch it quickly.


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*

Thank you, will do.


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*

An update on Magic.

The doctor was here and took blood from her for analyzing.
When we got the results back, the doctor told us that her CRF has advanced more into the 3rd stage, and in addition to that, she's diagnosed with hyperthyroidism.  
We're giving her a new medicine to combat the hyperT, and the doctor will come back in a month or two to take another blood sample for analyzing her kidney values again since hyperT can make kidney values appear more normal than they are.
Her kidney values have deteriorated from 2 months ago (that's when her last checkup was), but in fact they are worse than they show right now because of the "masking" effect of the hyperT.

We enjoy every second of every day we have with her, we love her like a daughter.

Thank you guys for all your help so far, I will continue to update this thread.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*

I'm sorry for Magic's newest diagnosis. I, too, have an elderly cat with both CRF and hyperT. Managing both conditions is a balancing act because hyperT can actually help support the kidneys by increasing blood flow to them. When both diseases are present, the trick is to carefully and gradually adjust the thyroid med so that Magic's T4 blood value stays in the upper end of the normal range. You want her hyperT managed just enough so that she no longer has any dangerous hyperT symptoms (weight loss, heart murmur, etc.). If her T4 drops to mid range or lower, then the hyperT can no longer help support her kidneys, and they may deteriorate more quickly.

It is EXTREMELY important that the thyroid med you are giving Magic (I assume it's methimazole or Tapazole) be started at a VERY low dose in a CRF cat, or you risk crashing her kidneys. If your vet has prescribed more than 1.25 mg once daily to start out, the dose may cause BIG problems for Magic within a couple of weeks. The safest way to regulate methimazole dose in any hyperT cat - and esp. one who is also CRF - is to start with a low dose, then retest blood in 3 weeks, then adjust dose slightly if necessary, then retest again in 3 weeks, and so on until the cat achieves euthyroid (normal T4 level). I know that seems like a lot of extra testing and a lot of expense, and it is. But it is also the best and safest way to protect Magic's remaining kidney function while allowing her body to adjust to methimazole.

Please feel free to post any questions you may have about managing these two diseases concurrently. I know it can all be quite overwhelming.

Laurie


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*

We noticed some changes in Magic, and they worry us.
She seems to have twitches more than she used to before, and she also halfway lies down (back half) and holds her head, spacing out. Then she kind of falls asleep like that. She does lie down too eventually.
Also, since the doctor has been here, she's been peeing just outside of her litterbox. She goes into it, but not far enough for the pee to go inside, it's like she sits on the edge of her box. She does this usually when she has a FLUTD episode, but that's not the case now. The only time she goes far enough into her box (and that's not every time either) is when she has to poop too. She also goes to her box 4-5-6 times per day.
Other than these things, she behaves normally, and is her usual amazing, sweet self.
How long does it take for the hyperT medicine to start working?
She takes a half Methimazole 5 mg twice a day.
How much weight should she have gained by now? When the doc was here, she was 9.5 lbs. When I weighed her yesterday, she was 10 lbs.
She eats 8 times a day (every 3 hours), we give her Fancy Feast (the smaller cans) and she eats about 3/4 of a can at every food time. We would've thought that she'd be weighing more by now.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Well, you don't want her to gain too fast. The fact that she's still consuming so much food seems like the med strength isn't high enough. Sometimes it takes several adjustments to get it right. I would assume she's due to be checked in another week or so...if not, give the vet a call.


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

She's due for her next vet visit in about 2-3 weeks.
We might give a call to the vet and ask him about all these things.

Thanks!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: What is this, and what should we do? Please help!!*



> How long does it take for the hyperT medicine to start working?


Here's my understanding of how hyperT works. The diseased thyroid tissue starts overproducing thyroid hormones (T4 and T3) which flood the bloodstream with excessive amounts of these hormones. These excess hormones then send the entire body and all of its systems (including the heart and kidneys) into a state of hyperactivity. The thyroid test (usually a Total T4) measures only the amount of T4 circulating in the bloodstream at the time the blood sample is taken, BUT does NOT evaluate the thyro-toxicity of the thyroid tissue itself. For example, if the thyroid tissue is only mildly overproductive but has been overproducting T4 for a long time, there could be a significant buildup of excess T4 in the bloodstream, giving a very high T4 blood value. OTOH, if the thyroid tissue is extremely overproductive, it could cause a comparably high T4 blood value in a much shorter period of time. So the bloodtest doesn't tell you how sick the thyroid actually is or how long it's been sick. It only tells you how much T4 is circulating in the bloodstream.

Methimazole reduces the production of thyroid hormones by the thyroid glands, BUT it does NOTHING to reduce the amount of excess circulating T4 in the bloodstream. That exzcess circulating T4 will be utilized or eliminated by the body, usually within 2-3 weeks of the commencement of methimazole therapy. Here's where the problem can occur if the starting dose of methimazole is too high. Until the body uses or discards that circulating T4, you have no way of knowing what effect the methimazole dose is having on the thyroid tissue. If you get really lucky and hit on the appropriate dose of methimazole on your first try, your cat will achieve euthyroid (normal hormone levels) by 3 weeks after starting the dose. However, if the starting dose is too high (which many of us have found 5 mg/day to be), then the cat will "crash" as soon as the circulating hormones are gone (typically 2-3 weeks after starting the med). The cat will suddenly become ill (possibly VERY ill), nauseous, inappetant, and lethargic. Your cat is almost at the 2 week mark now, so you should watch closely for these symptoms and contact your vet immediately if they appear.

If your cat continues to eat well and act happy and healthy to the 3 week mark, the 5 mg/day dose will most likely not cause any problems. You should, however, have your cat's T4 checked again at the 3 week mark so that you can make any necessary med adjustments at that time to work toward euthyroid.



> How much weight should she have gained by now? When the doc was here, she was 9.5 lbs. When I weighed her yesterday, she was 10 lbs.


That's a very good weight gain in just a couple of weeks!



> She eats 8 times a day (every 3 hours), we give her Fancy Feast (the smaller cans) and she eats about 3/4 of a can at every food time. We would've thought that she'd be weighing more by now.


She's probably still dealing with some excess circulating hormone, which would account for her continuing ravenous appetite and disproportionately slow weight gain. Be patient. Her body didn't develop this disease overnight, and it needs time to gradually normalize her metabolism again. Don't try to rush this process. If you try to force her metabolism into normalcy too quickly with a high dose of methimazole, you could do serious and irreparable damage to her kidneys and liver. "Start low and go slow" is the adage we hyperT caretakers follow to safely return our cats' bodies to "normal" function.

Laurie


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Honestly, this kitty should have been on a phosphorus binder and sub-Q fluids, as well as calcitriol, a LONG time ago. <sigh> Vets are really behind the times vis-a-vis current thinking re: CRF.

I don't know if it's o.k. to post Yahoo group addies here or not. So OP -- if you would like the links to the 2 BEST places on the web to get help for CRF cats, please PM me.


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Today is Magic's 18th birthday. 

I thought I'll write an update on her, and ask a question too...
She's been doing very good on her hyperT medicine regimen, we're also giving her Pepcid AC for her tummy, which stopped the throwing up she had when she did big poops. So right now, she's taking the methimazole twice a day, pepcid ac once a day, and the stool softener twice a day.

About 2-3 months ago, she had another stroke. We noticed that suddenly her left front paw was bending in an extremely weird angle, she wouldn't put weight on it, and when we picked her up and put her down, her paw wasn't standing the right way (as if you were trying to walk on the back of your hand) and she wouldn't right it. I examined her paw, and she made absolutely no fuss over me touching it so we knew she wasn't in pain, she didn't break it or something.

We called the vet, and after examining her, he told us that she had had another stroke and the recovery of her paw(s) would take a long time, or it wouldn't happen at all.
2-3 months later, she has trouble walking, all her legs are wobbly, and she has muscle atrophy because she rarely walks anymore unless necessary (like to the bathroom). We hold her wet food up to her to eat, same with her water bowl. She drinks very good that way, so we're happy. She's also been eating good. She's been keeping a steady 10.5 lbs, only a week ago did it go down to 10 lbs.
We give her food every 3 hours, including the middle of the night. I'm sleeping on the floor with her, she likes to put her head on my hand and sleep there. We stopped every work we're doing (fortunately, since we work out of home and have our own business, we can do this for her), and concentrate everything on her and enjoying her company.

The vet told us that he would've had Magic on sub-Q fluids a while ago, if it weren't for the fact that she stresses out easily, and we'd probably manage to stick the needle in ourselves first trying to give it to her, than her accepting it calmly.

Just now, about 30 minutes ago, she went to her box (she still pees outside sometimes), and we noticed that she lay down in there (for the 3rd time within 2 weeks), and she also started tasting/eating her litter!
My husband knows that CRF cats do that when in their last stage of the sickness, so we're very worried about her.
We will call the vet tomorrow.
What is the reason for them wanting to eat litter?

Thank you,

Minami


----------



## kristin (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm sorry your sweet kitty isn't doing so well. According to this site (excellent source for crf), eating litter is usually a sign of anemia and rarely a sign of calcium inbalance:
http://www.felinecrf.org/symptoms.htm#eating_litter
It's been a while since you posted and I'm wondering what's happened in the last few weeks? I just joined this site today but also have a baloved cat w/kidney disease.
Kristin


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

Magic stopped eating almost 2 days ago. No matter what food we prepare for her in all kinds of ways, she barely sniffs it before turning her head away. She is also lethargic.
She only seems to be happy when she lies her head in my hand and goes to sleep.

We had the vet come out and see her today. 
He gave her a Vitamin B, Steroid, and anti nausea shots, along with lots of water because she was dehydrated.
Her temperature was quite lower than normal.
She lost weight, she's 9 lbs now.

Since she had her stroke last November, I've been sleeping in the hallway with her on the floor, so she can lie down on my hand.
We do absolutely anything for her.

The doctor said... that... if she's still not eating by herself by Friday... we're going to have to... let her go...    

We are devastated, because it has been about 8 hours since the vet was here, and she's still ignoring all foods.
She is drinking and peeing though.

Magic just turned 18 years old on the 2nd of February...

We love her so much... she's our best friend... I'm almost bawling my eyes out again...  

EDIT: she's our baby


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you and Magic are going through this. I do think Kristin may be correct about the anemia, though. Litter eating, inappetance, lethargy, and low body temp can all be symptoms of anemia, and anemia is common in CRF cats. Anemia can be treated, but first it has to be diagnosed with a blood test. Inappetance can be treated with appetite stimulants and/or assist feeding. Dehydration can be treated with regular subQ fluids.

But first you have a tough decision to make. Your love for and dedication to Magic are undeniable and unquestionable. You are clearly ready to go to the mat for your girl, and I applaud you for it. I am the same way with my 4-legged family. But you reach a point where you have to weigh the benefits against the detriments. I am there now with my old man, Billy, who is CRF, hyperT, and hyperPTH. Managing multiple chronic illnesses simultaneously is a balancing act wherein the remedy to one problem can exacerbate another. So I am constantly having to juggle treatments to maximize benefit and minimize potential harm. I also have to consider quality of life. Billy's biggest problem is weight loss and minimal appetite. He is still eating, but in spite of trying every trick and treatment in the book, he's not eatiing enough to maintain decent weight. My only remaining option for increasing his caloric intake is syringe feeding, which angers him. He's so good about accepting all of his other treatments and meds that I can't justify pushing him past his tolerance level at this point.

You need to decide where to draw the line with Magic. If she can be made to feel much better by addressing the anemia (assuming she is anemic), then that's something you should consider and decide about. If you decide to try that or any other avenue of treatment with her, then you MUST get nourishment into her. Her body can not survive without food and water. Those are the two most critical issues right now. The following links will provide you with a lot of information, tips, and tricks to assist feed her:

http://www.felinecrf.org/persuading_cat_to_eat.htm
http://www.assistfeed.com/
http://www.yahoogroups.com/group/Feline ... ed-Feeding

And you can read more about anemia here:

http://www.felinecrf.org/symptoms.htm#RBC_production
http://www.felinecrf.org/anaemia.htm

If you believe in your heart that it is time to let Magic go, then don't delay. She will only get sicker and weaker without food. But if you think she's not yet ready to go, then assist feed her, and have her checked for anemia, high phosphorous, and low potassium. Also consider having your vet teach you how to administer subQ fluids at home. I know the prospect of administering fluids can be daunting, but it's extremely beneficial for most CRF cats, and the procedure itself is very well tolerated by most cats and is no big deal for the caretaker after a bit of practice.

As hard as it may be, save your tears for later. Right now, Magic needs you to hold it together so that you can make well-reasoned decisions on her behalf. Spend some quiet time with her tonight, and ask her what she wants. If you can tune out your own grief, she'll be able to let you know whether she wants to keep fighting or whether she's ready to call it quits. Your love for her will take you down the right path. Trust yourself, and trust Magic.

Take care,

Laurie


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

She has been eating good up till 2 days ago, it happened very suddenly that she stopped eating.
We've been snuggling with her constantly... We work out of our home so we're lucky enough to be able to stay by her side 24/7
She doesn't move around anymore, just the necessary bathroom trips. Even that is a struggle for her, getting into and out of her box. We're holding up her water bowl to her and she drinks good.
We've been talking (me and my husband) all day long about her situation and how everything has been in the past months/year... her quality of life seems to have been going down slowly.... her comfort/good times consist of her sleeping and relaxing on my hand.
She's also drooling quite a bit.
Force feeding her would stress her out way more than we think is acceptable.

We're at a very tough point right now and being strong for her is very hard but we do it. She knows we love her most and that we only want what's best for her.

Little baby girl... we're always there for you no matter what. <3

EDIT: She's not eating litter, it was that one time a while ago that she ate a few pebbles. Nothing like that since.
EDIT2: We've been trying all kinds of appetite stimulants, but nothing has worked so far.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow, I've just read all of this and what a roller-coaster journey you've all been on. Magic has certainly been able to live a long, happy and well-loved life with you and your husband. Awesome job for her to reach 18yrs old.
I'll be thinking of all three of you.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

Thank you Heidi.

Magic has not eaten anything since the doctor's visit, the appetite stimulant shots he gave her didn't help her to be hungry.
She drinks a lot of water when we hold her bowl up to her and some milk for the taste, but she refuses even her favorite bit of treat, a tiny piece of havarti cheese.
We tried 8-9 different kinds of foods with different tastes, with and without appetite stimulants (garlic powder, etc)....
Nothing.
She lost a full pound since the doc's visit (she's 8 lbs now).

We wish she could just sleep in peacefully...

We're going to call the doctor at 8 am for advice.....

 

Thank you all very much for the advice and support throughout her sicknesses.


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=66044


----------

